# pitbull dogs?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a hard time understanding why any sensible person would want to have a pitbull. It must be like having ticking time-bomb. what are the owners trying to prove? anyone care to chime in. and don't give me that crap about "its not the dog, its the owner"
not too many owners suddenly lose it & go tear some innocent person apart all of a sudden.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/dog-attack-fatal-rcmp-1.5604261


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

I have no dog in this race (pun intended) but my understanding is that there is no actual evidence that a pitbull is inherently any more aggressive than any other type of dog. They may do more damage than a chihuahua will but the chihuahua may well be more aggressive. It's like people, some are simply more aggressive than others and some pack a bigger punch than others.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

not really my point. I'm talking about dogs, not people.
there may be that evidence as you say...but you don't often hear of someone being mauled/ killed by a chihuahua. 9not saying it can't/ hasn't happened)
just as someone will prob. point out that more people are bitten by shih tzus annually than pitbulls, ignoring the fact that there are probably millions more 'human interactions' with shihtzus. Most people will avoid pitbulls.
why own a pitbull?Every day I'd be like ..'"geez Baron is a great pitbull, I just hope he doesn't lose some day, & kill that little toddler next door". who needs that stress?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> not really my point.
> there may be that evidence as you say, but
> you don't often hear of someone being mauled/ killed by a chihuahua.
> why own a pitbull?


So what is your point ... is it just pit bulls or any larger breed of dog? 
There have been other breeds that have killed/hurt people, what about them?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

It's (un)fortunate that the victim is the owner of the dead-dog. If not, the owner of the dog (pitbull or not) should be charged for letting it loose and killing someone. The way I see it is "owners" of anything (vehicles, dogs, guns, knives, kids or even a Chucky doll) should be held responsible for their possessions ... actions and otherwise.

Why do people buy pitbulls instead of other breeds? I think it's a status or power symbol of some sort for these folks. Or in this case- the lady may have inherited that dog from her do-nothing-good- kid or that was the last dog available from the animal shelter ... and she was hoping she can give it a lovely home. Unfortunate.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> Why do people buy pitbulls instead of other breeds?


Why not ... has no other dog breed ever harmed a human?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Weiner dogs ... have you heard of this bread attacking=killing humans (and not just the usual hurting bite)? I haven't and would be interested ...


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> Weiner dogs ... have you heard of this bread attacking=killing humans (and not just the usual hurting bite)? I haven't and would be interested ...


Don't know, I stay well clear of weiner dogs ... they flat out scare the sh*t out of me.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

cainvest said:


> Don't know, I stay well clear of weiner dogs ... they flat out scare the sh*t out of me.


 ... just weiners or is it just any dog? Weiners are cuter than scarier .... and a whole lot intelligent btw.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> ... just weiners or is it just any dog? Weiners are cuter than scarier .... and a whole lot intelligent btw.


I was joking, they don't scare me. 
BTW, I have friends with dachshunds ... wouldn't call them (the dogs) intelligent.

As per wiki,
_Many *dachshunds* are stubborn, making them a challenge to train. ... *Dachshunds* can be aggressive to strangers and other dogs. Despite this, they are rated in the *intelligence* of dogs as an average working dog with a persistent ability to follow trained commands 50% of the time or more. _


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> Weiner dogs ... have you heard of this bread attacking=killing humans (and not just the usual hurting bite)? I haven't and would be interested ...


Weiner dogs are a huge threat to toddlers and young children. Many choked or died from having the weiner dog get stuck in their throats. Even some adults have died from Weiner dog. Yet, people still buy them all the time.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Ya, you are supposed to cut them up lengthwise.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

If you have a wiener dog, should you call him "Oscar " ? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

[


Plugging Along said:


> Weiner dogs are a huge threat to toddlers and young children. Many choked or died from having the weiner dog get stuck in their throats. Even some adults have died from Weiner dog. Yet, people still buy them all the time.


But PA, perhaps we have to analyze more closely wherein the blame lies. Was the damage caused by the wiener or the bun? Beaver's post (excerpt below) mentioned the "bread attacking". So maybe the problem is with aggressive hotdog buns, while the wieners take the blame.



Beaver101 said:


> ...have you heard of this bread attacking=killing humans (and not just the usual hurting bite)? ...


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

sags said:


> Ya, you are supposed to cut them up lengthwise.


I know. We had a whole memo sent home about how to cut them. Apparently, parents were sending it like a 'coin' and that was against regulations. Don't even get me going about grapes.



sags said:


> If you have a wiener dog, should you call him "Oscar " ? Asking for a friend.


Our acquaintance breeds daushaunds, some of the names the dogs have had include: Oscar, Meyer, Brat and few others along the line. 



Mukhang pera said:


> [
> 
> But PA, perhaps we have to analyze more closely wherein the blame lies. Was the damage caused by the wiener or the bun? Beaver's post (excerpt below) mentioned the "bread attacking". So maybe the problem is with aggressive hotdog buns, while the wieners take the blame.


Most definitely the wiener. In fact, they are more chokings with little kids trying to swallow a whole wiener sans bun. Hot dog buns were recommended to reduce the risk, also smokie and other sausages were less of a risk. So Blame the breed not the bread. 

Side note: We didn't feed our kids hot dogs when they were young and then we got the memos about hot dogs, so I just didn't buy them. My kids ate them at parties, camps, and when out, but never at house for a meal. For the first due to quarantine, we were craving hotdogs and bought some last week. They surprisingly were not awful and we were not attacked.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Plugging Along said:


> Most definitely the wiener. In fact, they are more chokings with little kids trying to swallow a whole wiener sans bun. Hot dog buns were recommended to reduce the risk, also smokie and other sausages were less of a risk. So Blame the breed not the bread.


Sorry PA, failed attempt at humour on my part. Of course I would expect to see some kids choke on wieners. I was simply picking up on Beaver's attacking "bread" typo.

Maybe better not get started on grapes, as you say. I can still see in my mind an autopsy photo of a teenage girl who thought it would be fun to toss grapes in the air and catch them in her mouth. All great sport until one landed in her trachea. As seen from one photo, she just managed to reach it with a finger. On the top of the grape was a clear and deep fingernail impression. But she was not able to clear it before she expired.

I cringe when I see tv commercials where they show people tossing popcorn and other small food items into the air and mouth catching. Scary.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Mukhang pera said:


> Sorry PA, failed attempt at humour on my part. Of course I would expect to see some kids choke on wieners. I was simply picking up on Beaver's attacking "bread" typo.
> 
> Maybe better not get started on grapes, as you say. I can still see in my mind an autopsy photo of a teenage girl who thought it would be fun to toss grapes in the air and catch them in her mouth. All great sport until one landed in her trachea. As seen from one photo, she just managed to reach it with a finger. On the top of the grape was a clear and deep fingernail impression. But she was not able to clear it before she expired.
> 
> I cringe when I see tv commercials where they show people tossing popcorn and other small food items into the air and mouth catching. Scary.


Not a failed at all. I was also trying to be humorous with my ' So Blame the breed not the bread' Maybe two fails make a success?

We had a whole thing about all grapes needed to be quartered. We do air and mouth catching, but most things end up on the ground, so I am not terribly worried. Our biggest risk there is getting something in the eye, so I make the kids get their glasses on which often takes away from the mood.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Yes, let's call it a success PA. 

And as for the grapes of wrath, you are right. They need to be quartered. Best drawn and quartered. Grapes are wanton killers. But once made into wine, their character tends to mellow.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

A few years back my wife and I were out for a walk in our neighbourhood and as we passed a house the front door opened and out ran a pitbull towards us. We got very lucky as the owner somehow was able to call him off, it could have been very serious.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^^^ Not to overlook the seriousness of choking with weiners & small items on kids PA & MP, you 2 are hilarious with the bread/bun on this type of dog. It was my bad with the typo ... I had meant "breed".


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

cainvest said:


> I was joking, they don't scare me.
> BTW, I have friends with dachshunds ... wouldn't call them (the dogs) intelligent.
> 
> As per wiki,
> _Many *dachshunds* are stubborn, making them a challenge to train. ... *Dachshunds* can be aggressive to strangers and other dogs. Despite this, they are rated in the *intelligence* of dogs as an average working dog with a persistent ability to follow trained commands 50% of the time or more. _


 ... not a friend who has one too. His weiner dog has been trained to use a tablet to answer his owner's phone call, believe it or not. More than an average IQ with that one but agree stubborn at the same time.


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> Most people will avoid pitbulls.
> why own a pitbull?Every day I'd be like ..'"geez Baron is a great pitbull, I just hope he doesn't lose some day, & kill that little toddler next door". who needs that stress?


I guess like anything else, irrational people will have the stress, rational people won't.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> It's (un)fortunate that the victim is the owner of the dead-dog. If not, the owner of the dog (pitbull or not) should be charged for letting it loose and killing someone. The way I see it is "owners" of anything (vehicles, dogs, guns, knives, kids or even a Chucky doll) should be held responsible for their possessions ... actions and otherwise.


I agree that in theory, you should be responsible for things you own, if you are permitted to have control of the item, or should have had control of the item.

If someone steals your locked car, you shouldn't be responsible. if you leave your car, running, unlocked, keys in ignition, and someone steals it you're reponsible.
If you have a dog and you allow it near another person, you should be reponsible for all damage, if any.

Kids is an interesting one, parents don't actually have that much control. If your kid is at school, under the supervision of the teachers and breaks something, I don't think there really is much that the parents could have done to prevent it.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/pit-bull-kills-man-in-kamloops-b-c-1.5632065


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I think that if a dog is big enough to take me for a walk then it is not a pet.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Longtimeago said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/pit-bull-kills-man-in-kamloops-b-c-1.5632065


"Gosh, Brutus was a fine dog....til he killed poor Freddy...."


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My friend owns one of these dogs and seems proud of the fact her dog could eat you if he wanted to .Some people are idiots.


----------

